# Ross Speaks...



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So this happened... 



> To all the raptor "fans" who think we need to trade everyone or get rid of this and that, I'd just like to remind yall, technically speaking this team is the best team Toronto has ever had. Yeah we didn't have the greatest play off run, but we had a hell of a season. An just 5 years ago, this franchise wasn't even making it to he play offs. Our performance this year in the post season was inexcusable but non the less we are a good team. Some of yall acting like unless we won the championship, the season was a waste. It wasn't. We are still taking steps forward to try and bring a ring home for YALL. We still are going to put the work in to get there it just takes time. So bare with us because we will only get better. #WETHENORTH


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I have been following Ross for a while on Instagram and his posts always manage to irk me somehow. 

He seems to have a 'leave me alone' defense mechanism, this is a style that translates onto the court. Where is the accountability? The desire to get better? 
Kobe and Pierce might come across as a jerk to many, but if more players had their hard work attitude the league would be a lot more competitive. 

Ross will never progress, that's becoming abundantly clear. I wish we had moved him last year when his stock was higher. Hopefully Masai can hoodwink a team into believing Ross has more potential than he does. 



> We are still taking steps forward to try and bring a ring home for YALL


Oh and this, what the fuck is this? Don't tell me you're not out playing for yourself. You aren't thinking of the fans when you miss a shot, you're thinking of yourself. I mean, did Terrence Ross become a basketball player because he had a desire to bring happiness to the city of Toronto? Shut up man. You became a player for yourself, you play the game for yourself.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just like his play on the court, he's not being very smart with this comment. If your team has never won more than 20 games, then winning 21 games doesn't mean that the team doesn't need massive changes. Saying that this team is the "best we've ever had" is irrelevant to the changes (if any) that needs to be made. The goal is the win a championship and if whoever is at the helm feels that trading everyone is the best way to get to our goal then that's what has to be done.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ugh......

I could honestly care less where this guy ends up, as long as it isn't Toronto. As long as it isn't Toronto


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It doesn't even make any sense to move Ross at this point. His trade value is close to nil, might as well keep him around and see what happens.

The most important thing this off season is to acquire a starting caliber small forward. I would throw some money at Khris Middleton. I don't think the Bucks will re-sign him seeing they have Greek Freak and Parker at the wings already.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> The most important thing this off season is to acquire a starting caliber small forward. I would throw some money at Khris Middleton. I don't think the Bucks will re-sign him seeing they have Greek Freak and Parker at the wings already.


Middleton is an RFA. We'll end up paying more than he is worth.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Middleton is going to get a huge contract.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Middleton is an RFA. We'll end up paying more than he is worth.


I'm fine with us doing that considering the incoming salary cap spike. If theres ever a time to overspend this would be the year to do it imo.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I'm fine with us doing that considering the incoming salary cap spike. If theres ever a time to overspend this would be the year to do it imo.


I'm surprised by your thoughts. 

Does Middleton push us over the top? I don't think so. We still have a major gap at PF and Lowry is a question mark. 

Why push all of our chips in to likely repeat what we've seen this season?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> I'm surprised by your thoughts.
> 
> Does Middleton push us over the top? I don't think so. We still have a major gap at PF and Lowry is a question mark.
> 
> Why push all of our chips in to likely repeat what we've seen this season?


I don't think any player except the ones that were mentioned in this year's MVP race would put our team over the top.

That said we do have over 20 mil of cap space this summer. With DeRozan's contract expiring after next year and the cap space increase I'm pretty certain that we'll have enough money to pursuit whatever top free agent that's out there in 2016(though I believe the pursuit would be fruitless). 

I would give Middleton somewhere around 7-9 mil a year for around 2 years. He's one of those players that can do a little bit of everything and a definite upgrade over Ross.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think any player except the ones that were mentioned in this year's MVP race would put our team over the top.
> 
> That said we do have over 20 mil of cap space this summer. With DeRozan's contract expiring after next year and the cap space increase I'm pretty certain that we'll have enough money to pursuit whatever top free agent that's out there in 2016(though I believe the pursuit would be fruitless).
> 
> I would give Middleton somewhere around 7-9 mil a year for around 2 years. He's one of those players that can do a little bit of everything and a definite upgrade over Ross.


If we can secure Middleton on a short term deal, I would be all for it. 

As you mentioned, we need a superstar, that's painfully obvious. If we can't trade for one, or acquire on in FA, we need to go through the draft. Hence, the Masai discussion about taking a step back. 

We're in a difficult situation, one that I am sure will look entirely different come tip off 2015/16.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think any player except the ones that were mentioned in this year's MVP race would put our team over the top.
> 
> That said we do have over 20 mil of cap space this summer. With DeRozan's contract expiring after next year and the cap space increase I'm pretty certain that we'll have enough money to pursuit whatever top free agent that's out there in 2016(though I believe the pursuit would be fruitless).
> 
> I would give Middleton somewhere around 7-9 mil a year for around 2 years. He's one of those players that can do a little bit of everything and a definite upgrade over Ross.


Middleton is going to get at the very least 9 mil a year already man. He's probably the most undervalued player in the league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Middleton is going to get at the very least 9 mil a year already man. He's probably the most undervalued player in the league.


Really? I don't know. He's a good glue guy, but he's only done this for one season. He was shooting 30% from 3 point range for his career prior. 

Maybe Landry Fields has jaded me, but I'd like to see another year before he elevates himself to 9-10million a year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Really? I don't know. He's a good glue guy, but he's only done this for one season. He was shooting 30% from 3 point range for his career prior.
> 
> Maybe Landry Fields has jaded me, but I'd like to see another year before he elevates himself to 9-10million a year.


He's only in his third year this year, so it makes sense this is his best season so far. He's only 23 and from what I remember his defense advanced stats are off the charts (could be wrong, don't feel like double checking). 

At the very least, I can't see him getting worse anyways.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

R-Star said:


> He's only in his third year this year, so it makes sense this is his best season so far. He's only 23 and from what I remember his defense advanced stats are off the charts (could be wrong, don't feel like double checking).
> 
> At the very least, I can't see him getting worse anyways.


You're right, his defensive advanced stats are top 10 in the league. He'll get payed a lot more than anyone in here seems willing to offer (everybody will be getting overpayed with the cap boom coming up soon), and I fully expect the Bucks to match just about any offer on him. He was our best player this year and a huge reason we had as much improvement as we did. 

And to the guy who said we wouldn't match because we have Giannis and Jabari at the wings, they're more exchangeable at the forward spots. Middleton will start at SG.


----------

